# Goodbye Sweet Autumn



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Sweet Autumn.

My sympathies to you and your friends


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rest in Peace Autumn, and may she be greeted by all our bridge dogs who went before her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Sandra, how sad. I'm glad that you're telling their story. It may not only save another from the same fate, but gives an even more wonderful meaning to a beautiful golden life. Godspeed sweet Autumn, and hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your friends.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Autumn.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Autumn


----------



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Autumn.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Autumn. She was such a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing her story. We will keep you and your friends in our prayers.

RIP Autumn


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry, I will keep your friend and Autumn in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Autumn*

*SANDRA:

Thank you for sharing Autumn's story, please give your friend my condolences and Autumn, run free at the Rainbow Bridge, sweet girl and give my Snobear a Big Puppy Kiss for me please!!!*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a beautiful doggie - I'm so sorry that she is gone.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Rest in peace dear Autumn.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to you friends. I'm sure that Autumn will now be making new friends at the bridge

Run free again Autumn andd sleep softly


----------

